# wet solitary bee series



## macro junkie (Jul 13, 2008)

All canon gear - MPE- 65 - MT-24ex - 400D - 2x gary fong diffusers

Shots range from 1:1 - 5:1 life size all taken hand held at f/11

fec was set to - 2/3

flash heads i had one at 12oclock and one at 3oclock



























5:1


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 13, 2008)

after i saw em on flickr, i was wondering when you would put these here  

altough, very nice pics.... again :lol: 

how big is the eye of it ?


----------

